# MY first prop: Monster In a Box!!



## Dan N (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been poking around here for a while and have learned a lot form everyone. I decided that I wanted to build a MIB, and got some great ideas from Cindy & Bob's design. Here's what I did:









First test with lighting and fog.









Removed the center panel to make room for "warnings".









The guts of the box.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Dan N (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the first test:






And the final test:


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool. I wish I was that talented.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is your first prop? It looks great. Going to scare some kids that night.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

turned out great 
good job


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow! This is your first prop? Great Job.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah! Jumping in head first, I have yet to build anything that cool. When I do, I hope it's half as good as that. Awesome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job.

The real scary things are in the back ground....all those kids toys!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

great job! I made a cindy-bob style MIB last year - it was a big hit.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

That is sweet....... That will scare some little tots....and some older ones too!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think its outstanding, great work


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

any way to get a closeup of the motor and lid mechanism used in the movement? seems feasible since i am pneumatically challenged. i like the motor idea. thanks for showing.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great prop, very cool!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great 1st prop! Beats the coffin nails out of my 1st prop!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Most excellent! If that's your first, I look forward to seeing your second!


----------



## Dan N (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

As requested, here's a shot of the motor mechanism:


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Great first prop!


----------



## Dan N (Oct 3, 2008)

So I set this up yesterday in front of the house for a test with fog, etc.. Two of my neighbors kids were trying to figure it all out when one when tip-toeing up to the box, the second tripped the motion sensor and the tip-toer jumped about 3 feet in the air!! I already got my money's worth!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Very cool.

I finished initial construction on my MIB last night,but it won't have an opening lid,it's just a static one.

It will have a strobe inside and a ton of giant spiders coming out of it.We're gonna put spider egg pods around it to add to the effect.


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Double Post.

Sorry bout that.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That's great! If that's your first prop, I can only imagine the great things to come!


----------

